# havanese winner westminster



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

COHIBA ESPLENDIDO WON FIRST PLACE THIS MORNING (RACQUET'S DAD)

CONGRATULATIONS TO MY BREEDER AND COBY.

WATCH FOR HIM TODAY ON CNBC OR USA.

ELAYNE AND RACQUET


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Elayne please tell your Breeder Congratulations from us all to her & Coby.

A big Congrats also to our own Kathy for Vallee's Award of Merit.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!! That is really cool!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Yeah!!:whoo: Congratulations!!!*


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, that's very cool. Just saw his pic, he's a cutie.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats Kathy! And congrats to Racquet's breeder and Ch.! :cheer2:


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yay, to Janet Birdsall -- Hank is definitely proud of his breeder as well. 

Congrats to Coby.
*
'Lo*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats!! that is so cool. Is Coby a big Hav too?


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations! I can't wait to watch tonight!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations! He is a cutie. Your breeder must be over the moon.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!! to your breeder. Do you know when the Havanese are going to be on?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Elayne,
Janet Birdsall is one of Quincy's breeders too.

Small world.......


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

THE VIDEO IS UP! I recognized Kimberly! 

Congrats you are all winners to me. :=0


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just watched the judging video.I recognised Kimberly and Piaget.Kimberly is in a gorgeous green jacket/skirt. I recognised Stogie and Vallee too. All of them were just fabulous! Great job everyone! You all should be very proud! What an accomplishment!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats this is so exciting. I can't wait to watch tonight


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

David Stout showed this dog in Atlanta a few weeks ago and he is a real beauty. Very deserving of a great win. Does anyone know the names of the other winners?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What fun watching the video and seeing everyone. I have already watched it twice!! I have a perma smile on my face today. Congrats to all.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of the winner. I wish it told who was who on teh bottom of the videos! I do recognize some but I want to know them all!!!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda--
if you go to Janet's website-yuppypuppyhavanese.com
and clip on boys----he is there.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just got back from Westminster (though I'm working right now) and it was a blast! I loved seeing everyone and all the dogs. Lots of fun! 

Amanda, the dog that won looks like Jester and I actually thought it was Jester, LOL! Elayne, Racquet's dad really is good looking.  He has a black head and white body. I got a lot of good pictures of him and will share once I get home and upload them. I was standing literally right next to the camera man filming the judging, so I have some good shots. 

We all had a blast and I'm sure others will add their pics/videos! It was wonderful to see a lot of the forum dogs in person (Piaget, Stogie, Bailey, Vallee and Katie to name a few) and I'm so glad I went!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina I cant wait to see the pictures you got, being right next to the camera man I bet you got some really good ones.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to the winner.  
I can't wait to see everyon'e pictures.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the winner. I wish it told who was who on teh bottom of the videos! I do recognize some but I want to know them all!!!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda they have a picture of the winner on the Breed Results page.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Hedy, so good to see you posting!

I'm sitting in the stands watching the Porties in one ring and Mastiffs in another. I have a great view of both right in front of me.

The call names of all the Hav winners are:
Best of Breed - Coby
Best of Opposite - Patsy
Award of Merit (3) - Sweepea, Vallee, and Splash

All of the winners are top ranking Havs. It was an amazing ring of dogs to be in! The experience is absolutely amazing. The air is electric.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations! How exciting!! What is Janet's kennel's name?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

How amazing to be there, Kimberly and Lina. Cannot wait for pix!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Kimberly it was great to meet you, your husband and of course Paiget today. The HF crowd were rooting for you and the other HF members.

It was great to meet the other HF members as well. I took pictures but Lina had the best vantage point. Her photos will be great to see.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Congratulations! How exciting!! What is Janet's kennel's name?


Yuppy Puppy Havanese

Yup's seems to be in front of her registered names.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just got back from Westminster and I too had a blast!!! What a fun day!! Valee, Katie, Stogie, Piaget, and Bailey were ALL winners in my eyes!! Every one of them were perfect, and beautiful!!! I have lots of videos that I am working on putting on utube & will post soon.
Michele, Diana, Lina, Kristin and Jon, what a great day huh?? Melissa thanks for joining us for lunch! 

We have a perfect view as we stood right behind the chairs around the ring, and these dogs are all beautiful!! Racquet - Congrats on Daddy's win!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Did they announce the Toy group winner yet??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

BOB Winner picture


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

It was so fun to see the breed judging video! I can't wait to see your photos, Lina! Kimberly looked stunning in her green suit and Piaget's coat just looked fabulous - his front paws were amazing!

Stogie, Vallee, and Bailey also looked wonderful!

I noticed there were quite a few dogs that were "absent"...I wonder why.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, Group judging starts at 8pm tonight.

Laurie, I did have a wonderful time with you all! I'm glad that you made it home safe before the storm gets worse.

I will post pics soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very pretty! It seems to be very common for havanese to have a black head on a white body- interesting markings. I haven't seen it the other way around- white head, black body.

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It was great to watch the video and see all the familiar faces and paws! Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a blast! I can't wait to see the videos and pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a few videos that I will post: If anyone wants to see more or a specific forum dog let me know. I have quite a few so I wont post them all. 





Piaget and Stogie are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are some of my favorite pictures from the day!

Piaget and Kimberly waiting for the judging to start (I LOVE Kimberly's shoes!):



Piaget on the table:

 

Piaget and Stogie (behind Kimberly):
 

It's a blurry one of Stogie (sorry Melissa!) but I do love this picture:

 

Big Vallee smile!

 
The winner:

 

Who doesn't love Bailey?

 

Serious Bailey

 

Bailey giving Laurie a high five!

 

Smiling Piaget



I have some more pictures on my flickr account if you all want to see:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I did have quite a few crappy pictures so I didn't upload even a quarter of them, LOL. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a few more: 



 This was Vallee - our Merit winner.

This is a great one too:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting guys!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And just one more:

Isn't Piaget a little beauty?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, we posted at the same time! 

I love the videos! Stogie and Piaget move quite well together.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the videos and pix! Wow, what a great day! Congrats to all the winners. Its such an honor to have your Hav in that ring. I'm so impressed with the gorgeous coats on the Havs. You just have to love this breed watching the 'neezers prance so happy around the ring!

Lina- That picture of Piaget is awesome. He's such a sweetie!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi guys!
Just wanted to say it was great meeting and seeing everyone! It was alot of fun to cheer on the forum Havs, they were all stunning to see up close! Congratulations to everyone!! 
Carolina-great shots, I knew they would be!:biggrin1: How are those cells spinning and can you come take some shots of Teddy one day? Please??!! :biggrin1: Hope you don't have to work too late.
Laurie- your videos are such nice quality. I think I really need one of the flip videos, I would actually use it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys are the best, providing us with our own specials clips and pictures. The video's are so nice, I love being able to see them moving in the ring and Lina the close ups wow Bailey is so stunning and I am in love with Piaget even more now. Thank you guys so much for sharing.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome pictures and video. It's so great to get the "inside" scoop on the show.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I forgot to add this picture of Bailey in the ring:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys, I have a few more show videos, which I will submit tomorrow but I had to show these two videos of Bailey in the benching area. What an absolute doll!!!






and


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana, I would be very happy to take some pictures of Teddy for you! He is such a handsome subject, it is easy. 

And the cells are now dead with the protein taken out, LOL. I didn't work too late either, so that's good.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, Bailey was SO cute doing his tricks. Thanks for sharing that video.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina your pics are gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for sharing them.

Laurie, I love your videos and all that action! I am so envious of you all. I'm sure it's a thrill to meet havs and their owners/handlers from the forum. Some of you come from all over the place, states and Canada, so if not for Westminster, you might never get a chance to meet. How cool! 

I love to see Piaget's face! He's totally sweet, Kimberly.
How fun to see Stogie move around the ring. Vallee, what a face!! She's got the sweetest smile. Bailey is adorable! Can I keep him???


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What wonderful pictures and videos! Thank you so much for posting them!
The dogs are just unbelievable and I agree, Kimberly the shoes rock eace:

It sounds like everyone had a great time, as if I had any doubt!
Congratulations to all!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photos and videos- our forum members are dreamy!!! It looks like Stogie wanted to get up and hug his handler!

Kimberly- I know we wanted you to have a pink outfit before but I think green is your color!

I have seen Bailey be so cute in person! Karen- I can take Nadya of your hands!!!

Vallee looks like she just floats down that carpet! 

It does seem like the back and down area seemed really short? Was it just really cramped?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

OMG! The Havanese came in third in the toy group. So awesome.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

No doubt,
Proud to be a Havanese owner tonight. Even prouder to be an owner of one of Janet's great pups - Yup's Say Hello to My Little Friend -- Hank 

Laurief thanks for the great videos. Lina thanks for the pics too.
_*'Lo*_


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

hedygs said:


> OMG! The Havanese came in third in the toy group. So awesome.


Seriously? Yay!!!!!!! eace::clap2::cheer2::third:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SPOILER---
If you haven't seen the Toy Group...





Coby just made Havanese Westminster history. No other Havanese has ever won a Group placement before tonight. Congratulations to Janet & Coby on their Group 3!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*westminster*

Thanks all for posting all the great videos and pictures of those beautiful havanese.

It was quite the day for the breed.

Congratulations to all the winners.

Lauren is so thrilled about Coby. She dropped me a quick email today and said she is "floating on air".

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys are awesome for sharing all the pics and video's, you can feel the excitement! 


Anjanette


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm speechless. Beautiful beautiful beautiful DOGS. Thank you so much for the pics and videos!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a thrill it must of been to actually be there! I was there glued to the tv and the video clips and photos here. Thank you all for posting such neat videos to see them moving and Lina with your great shots. I think all the havs were just totally awesome! What a thrill to see Coby pulled out and get a placement. Congrats to you all!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Coby just made Havanese Westminster history. No other Havanese has ever won a Group placement before tonight. Congratulations to Janet & Coby on their Group 3!


This is so exciting!!! I still can't believe it!!! I would like to ditto that congratulations to Janet & Coby!!! How very exciting for them tonight!!!

Especially because it is a first....it is so great!

Do you think some people will stop saying to me a hav....what, when I tell them what my dogs are???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is so exciting about Coby! I didn't get to watch as I was taking a nap from getting up so early this morning, LOL. I do have it taped, though, and will watch it soon.

CONGRATS to Coby and Janet!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly-How old is Piaget? They made a comment about the youngest dog there being 9 1/2 months. Then they said something about the german pinscher being the youngest non toy dog. Just curious?

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, Piaget's birthday is April 3rd so he is 10 months. Perhaps the other dog (who was younger than Piaget) showed up after all?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- don't tell my husband i can't do math <BG>


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lina,

Watch your tape it is really exciting.... I came home after a long day of work and puppy class and turned on the tv....I turn on the dog show and I could not believe they pulled the Havanese out for a placement...I was tired and I thought I was seeing wrong. It was so great!!!!! 

Missy is now watching the working class on tv...it I was not so tired I would take a picture....it is sooo cute. I have had other dogs....but they never watched tv.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly-How old is Piaget? They made a comment about the youngest dog there being 9 1/2 months. Then they said something about the german pinscher being the youngest non toy dog. Just curious?
> 
> Amanda


Yes, there was a Pomeranian that showed up afterall that is a couple of weeks younger than Piaget. Piaget was second youngest in the show. For that German Pinscher being the youngest non-toy dog is quite an accomplisment - because larger dogs usually don't even start showing seriously until they are closest to two years old.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, what an incredible day! Those of you in the show ring made us all so proud of you. And to bask a bit in your reflected glory, as Hav owners. Thanks for the wonderful pix and videos that were posted so promptly. And Coby coming in third tonite in the Toy Group was the cherry on the sundae. Just awesome !!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow- Coby congratulations!!!!!

Here are a few more of the show videos, I tried to get all of the forum pups, showing. 



This previous one is Bailey being picked for the top 6.

Check out this gorgeous picture of the magnificent Stogie!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Can you guys tell I am in love with Stogie??? It was the perfect for us as Stogie and Piaget were right in front of us!!






And here beautiful, pristine sweet Katie is being groomed before showing!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Laurie and Lina for posting the great pictures and videos. It was terrific to see all those beautiful dogs.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Lina and Laurie for posting the pics and videos. You all must have had such a great day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Lina, Thanks Laurie, it's the next best thing to being there... coming on here and seeing all our beautiful Forum Dogs. This was a big night for the Havanese. Congrats Janet and Coby.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

The corded doesn't do it for me, but I bet those owners/handlers sit around with a grin on their faces, while watching everyone constantly brushing away at their havs


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you for all the pics and videos - this is exciting stuff!!!

So fun seeing so many havs in one place - love it!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well still pretty exciting to have your young bred by I bet!
It was a very exciting show and my beagle friend is so thrilled that a hound finally won!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Can't thank you enough for the pix, videos, and "insider info". :thumb: It made it almost as good as being there, almost.... :wink:

Special congratulations to Janet & Coby! :clap2:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, thank you, thank you to all for posting the videos and pictures!! I love looking at them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say that although I am not fond of the corded dogs, they really didnt look that bad. Their cords on their bodies appeared to be perfectly done, and very clean. quite honestly the only thing I didnt like on one was its face, It looked really dirty! Yes, Leslie, lucky for them they just kinda stand around and didnt have to find a place to put their brushes or combs.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Yes, Leslie, lucky for them they just kinda stand around and didnt have to find a place to put their brushes or combs.


Yea, I noticed that too - lots of brushing/combing/primping in the ring...but then all they had to do with the corded dog was push some cords around... :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations ..
What a wonderful looking dog ..


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow! Thank you for posting the photos and videos! We really enjoyed them. The one of Bailey doing his tricks made Dusty bark!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for sharing the videos and pictures! I am 'star' struck, knowing that quite a few of our forum dogs were there! Piaget, Stogie and Bailey are absolute dolls! And I also have to say, the havanese were really nicely represented - 3rd in the toy group is great!!! Way to go to the Havanese community!! :cheer2:

Oh,btw, Oreo is very proud of his Daddy!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks again for all the great pictures and videos. It's definitely the next best thing to actually being there. And how totally exciting that Coby came in third in the group, congrats on this historic event. 

Unfortunately, best in show was a letdown. Since early on Monday, I've hear and read that a Beagle has never won at Westminster. How very shocking that he went on to take best in show......politics.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wonderful Pictures and videos! Congratulations and it looks like everyone had such a wonderful time 

Corded havs? Some look awesome, some look frazzled, it depends on how much work is put into the cords, I think. I betcha a perfectly corded hav is ALOT of work..maybe MORE than brushing out a few times a day. lol

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say that the corded dogs there yesterday were in really good condition and I thought they looked pretty good, although not my look. They obviously were very well cared for!! Vallee and Katie, also from the forum looked terrific too!! These guys were all so incredible and just magnificent looking!! I dont know how the judge could actually choose.

I saw the beagle on quite a few morning and daytime shows today, he is a beautiful dog!! I am glad!!! He is a real cute pup!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had such a great time yesterday at Westminster. It was a wonderful showing by the Havs. They were so gorgeous. When I watched the group judging last night, I couldn't believe my eyes when they pulled Coby. I think I was so tired I thought I was dreaming. 

It was great meeting up with Laurie, Lina, Diana, Kristin, Jon and eventually, Melissa. It was also nice to see Kimberly and Karen. 

I have a few pics to post. I thought I took more, but I think I got so caught up in watching, I forgot to snap. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just two more, Vallee and Bailey.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha -Michele, I didnt even realize you brought your camera!! It was so easy to get caught up in such a great sight. I wish everyone from the forum could have come!! Coby - third in toy group!!! What a fabulous win!! Elaine,you must be so happy!!! 

Helen, who is Oreo's Dad? I had marked down all the Mom's Dad's and siblings that I knew -but I missed this one.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics everyone. Thanks for sharing.

Congrats to all. The Havanese community is very proud.

Sounds like you all had a great time. I think I am going to find a way to make it next year.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How far away is the Nationals?? All these pictures and video's are making me so excited about going.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nationals are in Richmond, Va in August.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And one of the great thing about the show = is the vendors!!! They had vendors inside Madison Square Garden who gave away tons of free stuff, toys, frisbees, treats, bags. Then across the street at the hotel they had more. The following are pics of my big purchase from the vendors. This designer told me that these leather coats sell in Bloomingdales for $115 and she sold them to me for $30 a piece!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Nationals are in Richmond, Va in August.


LOL Michele I already have my room booked. I just cant wait to get my hands on all these wonderful havs and meet everyone.

Laurie the jackets are adorable, not a bad deal.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha, Leann, you mean how far time wise - not distance!! I thought the same thing Michele did and said to myself that I had thought you already decided to go, and was getting in the airport at 11am-dont do those kind of things to me = I am getting old and forget things a lot!! But I was pretty sure you were going.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your pictures Michele. It is great to see familiar faces and muzzles! I thought all the havs were just beautiful---every single one. It would of been very difficult to be a judge in that ring.

Laurie,
It looks like your fur kids got special surprises! Those are cute coats! The vendors sound like that was alot of fun.Did you get to babysit any forum havs?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Haha, Leann, you mean how far time wise - not distance!! I thought the same thing Michele did and said to myself that I had thought you already decided to go, and was getting in the airport at 11am-dont do those kind of things to me = I am getting old and forget things a lot!! But I was pretty sure you were going.


LOL sorry Laurie, I am not the greatest with my words when it comes to writing after reading what I wrote I can see I should have wrote How much longer before the Nationals??? And your mind is fine 11 is what I am finding for flights.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, more pictures. Thanks Michelle. All the forum dogs are Beautiful. this makes me want to go to a dog show too.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Michele!

Laurie, those are such cute jackets. Are they heavy, since they are leather?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, they look adorable in those jackets. Good fit!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Great shots Michele, I especially love the one of Vallee. Such a sweet face. Takes me right back!

Laurie- the 3l's look quite spiffy! I had Teddy in his last night to run outside but I couldn't get a pic. Ill try again!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We didn't get to see Stogie other than in the ring. But we did get to see Piaget and Bailey at benching. Piaget is a doll. You can tell he is full of pepper. Bailey is a sweetheart and entertained us with some tricks. They really are embassadors for our sweet Havs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It;s so much fun to interact with fellow Hav lovers and get to see things ringside. I get a huge kick when I go to shows and get a chance to talk with Hav owners/handlers, but Westminster! Wow!! 

Loved all the pics. Thank you Michele! What a stunning photo of Stogie! 

I'm so very happy I caught the show on t.v. today and saw Coby win 3rd place in Toy. Wooohoooooo!!! I was wondering if I could see known faces in the crowd, but the dogs kept getting my attention. lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

The coats are just adorable and at a great price.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Corded havs? Some look awesome, some look frazzled, it depends on how much work is put into the cords, I think. I betcha a perfectly corded hav is ALOT of work..maybe MORE than brushing out a few times a day. lol


 I can't speak from personal experience, but since I was benched with them and got to talk to them for many, many hours, they would tell you otherwise. Very few people have the patience to get fully mature cords (nearly 3 years in the making), but they don't take much maintenance in the making nor when mature. Obviously, they can't be fully neglected, and do need to be kept clean, but they are a lot less work than regular brushing and de-matting.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I wonder how long it takes to dry a corded Hav after a bath. I just remember reading in the dog breed description books about Komondors....and how it can take 2 days (!) to dry the dog with box fans pointing at it....yikes!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, I've heard from someone (I can't remember who) that a corded Hav can take 24 hours to dry. That seems like an insane amount of time to me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I can't speak from personal experience, but since I was benched with them and got to talk to them for many, many hours, they would tell you otherwise. Very few people have the patience to get fully mature cords (nearly 3 years in the making), but they don't take much maintenance in the making nor when mature. Obviously, they can't be fully neglected, and do need to be kept clean, but they are a lot less work than regular brushing and de-matting.


Well, they would probably know! lol, I do think the cords look better smaller (to me) but it just seems like it would take alot of time to get them all separated and looking right. How on earth do you a show a dog while its cording? lol. Ann' "Rita" (breeder here) she ended up cutting her cords off because they were holding a *smell* she couldn't get rid of, so I presume it would be harder to keep them clean. But IDK! My husband would LOVE to cord Gucci, but I'm not up for it!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments on the coats - they really are adorable. A lot heavier than normal coats, but not too bad. Lily's only "just" fits around her bad belly - if she gains anymore weight, she will not be able to wear it!! 

I thought that the corded dogs at the show had much smaller cords than the Hav that won that one year. I could be wrong, as this is my first time seeing them in person, but the cords seemed smaller and not as rastaferian (spelling??) looking. They all were cute! 

Sadly we did not get to babysit any beautiful Havs, as it appeard everyone had already gotten their sitters.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, I'm sure a lot depends on the climate as well as how thick the cords are. I'll have to ask my friend, Julie, who has a fully corded bitch what the drying time is.

Kara, no, you wouldn't want to show a dog while being corded. There are few that cord, but I've heard it recommended to finish the dog's championship first, then begin cording. Since it takes 2-3 years to finish cording, the dog would be out of the show ring for quite a while. Many of the corded Havs are much more mature, and that's much more honorable, in my opinion. (Young dogs can change. Mature dogs are what they are.)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great find on the coats Laurie! If the excitement of the show isn't enough, you have to rub in the vendors!!! Okay, I have to go one of these years!!!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kimberly- I know we wanted you to have a pink outfit before but I think green is your color!


Amanda, the green was done intentionally. Just in case I fell down on my face, I wanted to blend in with the carpet and hope no one would notice. ound:

My husband caught some other photos and videos that I will try to upload tomorrow afternoon. I have appointments today and will be going to another show in the morning. Things are going to be non-stop around here until Tuesday or so.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I missed a lot of this thread. Thank you everyone for sharing your photos and videos. The dogs are all beautiful to look at.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I LOVE the coats! I am so jealous that I couldn't go check out the Hotel Penn vendors. Stupid work. Oh well, next year I will definitely be there!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ Try to look on the bright side...you probably saved a bundle! :biggrin1:

Laurie~ The coats are adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, no doubt dear FH is thanking his lucky stars. ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks - there is nothing more fun that shopping in a dog shop with Michele, Diana and Melissa!!!! You cannot help but buy something!!! 

ps - Michele, Now I wish I had bought one of those adorable dresses for Lexi!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Me, too. I just loved that little orange one for Shelby. However, I did take a business card. :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey guys! Im finally home. Delayed flights after my cancelled flight, then mechanical problems once we FINALLY got on the plane. Ill post some photos later. I had a BLAST meeting everyone. Yall really should have went with me for Bubble Tea. I spent $300 on freaking TEA!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That must have been some freakin' tea!!! ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

GET OUT OF HERE!!!!! You did NOT spend $300 on that tea?????? You are a nut!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, how in the world did you manage that?!

But the bubble tea IS amazing, isn't it?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, dumb question.... What is Bubble Tea????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome home- at least not stuck in the snow this year!

I don't like bubble tea  but I went to Geisha House last night and had amazing green tea!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, that is sacrilege!

LOL, just kidding, though bubble tea is wonderful and you SHOULD know what it is.

Bubble tea (or boba tea) is basically some kind of cold tea, or milk tea or even a smoothie and they put in tapioca balls in and you drink it through this thick straw. It's amazingly good! I used to have it all the time when I was at UC Berkeley. It was a great study snack. 

Check out this one, it's my FAVORITE strawberry rambutan boba tea!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/teenytinyturkey/675121807/


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I just read that you don't like bubble tea!  That's too bad, though I can understand it. Some people just don't like the tapioca balls.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina-I love tapiaco pudding but i really don't like it it tea! It is that weird coming thru the straw that totally turns me off! I love teas though- right now I am drinking a cardamon persian tea!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I could see her spending $30 on the tea, but I wonder, 

Melissa, Did you guy the recipe????


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG Melissa! Even for NYC that is quite impressive! :biggrin1: 
I was thinking of you Wed morning with that horrible downpour, that wait must have been a pain in the a**!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, I did my part to help the Thai tea business in NYC.

The rain was bad. It was even worse the night before when I had to go get Stogie. It was sleeting so hard and we had the dogs wrapped in towels trying to get back to the hotel. 

I had a blast, the entire trip was one for the books!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina said:


> Susan, that is sacrilege!
> 
> LOL, just kidding, though bubble tea is wonderful and you SHOULD know what it is.
> 
> ...


Lina,
No doubt, that was one of my staples when I was a _Cal_  although beer may have been cheaper.

*'Lo*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lo, no kidding! Though I'm not sure that beer is the best study snack. :suspicious:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all,
Thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures and video's of the show. My one regret is that somehow I missed seeing/meeting most of you. Not sure how that happened, as I was at that dang bench for many hours!! <grin>

It was so awesome to be in that arena. It is electrifying to say the least! Coby getting a group 3 was awesome to see. I don't think his breeder, Janet, nor his owner, Lauren, will be coming back down to earth for a very long time. <grin> Rightfully so too! It is probably hitting them right about now the magnitude of his wins!!!

If any of you would like to email privately any pictures you have of Vallee, I would love to have them. The pictures I took are all too dark as I was too far away and not able to be ringside.

Thank you for all your congrats on Vallee's AOM and cheering her on. She loves it when the crowd gets loud! <grin>

Hope to see you all next year. 
Kathy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Get out LIna!!!!! My son swears it is the best study drink!!! duh!!! Its so warming to know that my hard earned $ that could be going to a new Hav, is going for an education sustained by beer


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Amanda, the green was done intentionally. Just in case I fell down on my face, I wanted to blend in with the carpet and hope no one would notice.

Kimberly, I played the video from the entire Havanese group and saw you in your green suit ~ you looked so beautiful!! Green is your color! You look beautiful and so elegant when you show, but you looked absolutely stunning in Westminster! Piaget did too!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly, question for you! How many handlers for the Havanese do you think were the owners of the dogs ~ or let's put it this way how many were paid handlers to show the Havanese at Westminster? Kimberly, I really admire you! I think it is so neat that you show your own dogs and should be congratulated on showing your own and not hiring a handler at a large show to do it for you! Yeah Kimberly ~ You are one Awesome Lady!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I have to say that although I am not fond of the corded dogs, they really didnt look that bad. Their cords on their bodies appeared to be perfectly done, and very clean..


The owners have corded dogs for years and years and years and are pros at it. Their cords are so soft and nicely taken care of.
All the pictures and videos are so neat to see. Could you imagine being the judge in a ring full of such beautiful havs?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Could you imagine being the judge in a ring full of such beautiful havs?


I would just want to snatch them all up-- the show would be over!!! There is nothing better than that first shot of the breeds judging -- when all those Havs come bouncing/floating out together.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Lina... Ok that tea you posted looks FAB!!!!!!!!!! I found a bubble tea place in Dallas, I am heading over today to get some. I want to try every flavor. 

So I was buying tea... and I HAD to have the Oriental Beauty Tea.... 
Then I picked one out, and basically because it had a cool package. And the woman was like Oh No... that is our best tea. It is the top of all teas, it is the ultimate... on and on and then she said it was $125!!!! WHOA! But hey, it was the best and now I HAD to try it. haha. And I got a few others. Then we had lunch at some place with skinned ducks hanging in the kitchen. Interesting. 

Il send you some pics of Vallee, Kathy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - you really said it so well!! This was my first time - and NOT my last as I will try to go every year now!! Standing there on the sideline and watching those havs "float" out, was just incredible. I honestly have to say, that I am ashamed of myself as I did not watch ANY other breed show!! I was so taken with the Havs & then getting back to the benching area that I never stopped to watch anyone else. Next year I have a friend who may be showing her collie so I will try to go and see her too!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I had such a great time at Westminster! It was wonderful to meet everyone in person (or, for those of you I already knew, to see you again  ). I was so exhausted when I got home that night, but it was the best 8+ hours ever! My uncle lives in Manhatten and he was looking through the NYTimes online and they posted 11 photos in a slideshow, and I was in one of them so he called me! Haha but I had my eyes almost closed, so I looked like a dork. It was when I was alone watching the great danes show (I love great danes they are so cool!) I can't wait to see all of you again soon for a playdate.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok, now I have to try this Bubble tea!  I am going to google it and see if it's around here and if not I will take another trip to the city!

Kathy- I am sorry we didn't meet too. We were in the benching area really early and saw Vallee but you weren't there yet. I *think * I saw you after we did our first rounds but you were in a conversation and thought we would say hello after lunch. Well, with the weather so bad most of us left right after we got something to eat! So I hope we will meet up again another time. Congrats to Vallee on her award of Merit!!! She was super and quite the showgirl!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

elayne, i could tell racquet was from a winner!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

havanesebyha said:


> Kimberly, question for you! How many handlers for the Havanese do you think were the owners of the dogs ~ or let's put it this way how many were paid handlers to show the Havanese at Westminster? Kimberly, I really admire you! I think it is so neat that you show your own dogs and should be congratulated on showing your own and not hiring a handler at a large show to do it for you! Yeah Kimberly ~ You are one Awesome Lady!!!


I'll have to look through the list of the dogs that showed, but I can only think of four off the top of my head, including me. Even one of the pro handlers had another pro handle his dog this time around, so he could take Coby in. Ha ha! 
Oh wait- there was another person too, but she is a pro handler and happened to have her own dog to show this year. So, there may have been six or so this year. (One of the owners showed her own dog because her handler had a conflict.)

Two of them are Alice & Steve Lawrence. They are owner-handlers and have been doing this a long time. They have the two corded dogs, Monica & Sweepea. They have shown at Westminster the last two decades without missing a year. They showed before at Westminster before that too, but missed a year somewhere in there. Great couple! I really enjoyed being benched next to them.

Oh, and don't give me too much credit for showing my own dog. Yes, I'm glad I can, but there will come a time that I plan on handing him/her off to a professional when I can't do it or need assistance. I have no problem with utilizing their services.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kathy - I too am sorry that we missed you in benching. I was with Diana, and like she said we did get to see Vallee, but you were not there! That benching area is so nuts!! I think that the people on the outskirts get an advantage! VAllee looked wonderful!! Hope next time that we get to meet. 

Diana - I will go with you to "see" the bubble tea, but I dont think I will have any!!lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I told my Mom about bubble tea, so she wants to try it. I guess I'll have to find a place on LI to take her to. I bet my daughter would love it, too.

Kathy, so sorry we missed you. We did hang around for a while, but we went for an early lunch because we were starving. When we got back, it was a light blizzard so we all got back on our trains and headed home. Vallee is gorgeous and I am so glad I had the opportunity to see her. Congratulations on her AOM.

Another breeder/handler is Cindy Lisai, Peekaboo Havanese. Kodi's sire is out of Peekaboos.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

*Coby is my Sadie's father *and so it was pretty fun watching how well Coby did. You can see that Sadie has the same markings. I told her that her father was on T.V. but she was too busy chasing a visiting cat.

Coby is owned by Mylad Havanese, a Canadian breeder. We got Sadie from her mother's breeder.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh wow - you must be so proud!!! Coby us a beauty!!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

It was so much fun to meet up with some of the list members!! We were so honored to be amongst some of the most beautiful havanese in the country. The videos of Bailey are great and also Lina, the photo you took of Bailey is just beautiful. I will email you privately for the full version. 
Bailey is sure happy to be back home living the high life in the "warm" California!

Hugs, Karen and Bailey "The California Star"
http://k9jerky.com
http://kokomohavanese.com


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, it was so wonderful to meet you and I just loved meeting Bailey - what an absolute doll. As sweet & smart pup. My video of his "high five" is my absolute favorite of the day!!! Those pictures of Bailey that Lina took are just magnificent! Glad you guys made it home to the "sunny warm" part of the world.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh man, I totally agree with you, Karen. The contrast in temperatures is amazing! Yesterday at our local 4-day show, women were walking around in sleeveless tanktops after removing their show suit jackets. Today was almost as warm. I sat in the sun and enjoyed lunch outdoors in a cool, sheer top with a camisole underneath. It was heavenly to be back in the warmer temps. (However, I wouldn't trade the Westminster experience for anything!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen are you and Bailey planning on going to the Nationals? I would love to meet you and see Bailey in person.

Laurie, who is that in your avatar?? Is that Lexi's puppy picture or are you announcing someone new.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Leann, I wish I was making an announcement, but there wont be any new puppies here. Yes, that I my Lexi Boo as a baby when she first came home to us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Karen
It was so nice meeting you in NY. Bailey is a wonderful dog. Be on the lookout for my Jerky order, which I will place tomorrow. I was away for a day, and my Mom went a little overboard with it. They only have a little piece left.


----------

